# Nada & Outback Listing?



## Twinglemom (Jun 21, 2004)

We are trying to sell our 2005 28rss. The problem is a there isn't a NADA listing for it's value & it's not even on the the Keystone Outback site at all. Does anyone have any why or have a similar problem?

Thank you,

Kristy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

05 was the year of the change to the 28RSDS early in the build year. Might be the reason they did not list it. Use the RSDS number or add a little to the 04 RSS.


----------



## Twinglemom (Jun 21, 2004)

Thank you for taking time answer. That is what we were doing but for buyers it's kind of hard to explain that we can't "prove" the value. We actually ordered an 04 but this was when they were having the oven shortage so we had to wait and when it came it was an 05.


----------



## charest (Jul 25, 2006)

[We are having a similar problem, trying to purchase a 2003 28 rss and there is no NADA.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

charest said:


> [We are having a similar problem, trying to purchase a 2003 28 rss and there is no NADA.


2002, 2003 and some 2004 models were produced by Lite Way. You can find more info --> HERE to get in the general idea.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Might contact Oregon_Camper he sold his 04 28RSS in just a few days, he might give you some idea of his final pricing and how he listed it.


----------

